# Two Great Garden Railroads On Display – May 12 (Orange County, CA)



## thecitrusbelt (Apr 27, 2011)

Two Great Garden Railroads On Display – May 12 (Orange County, CA)

Two really great garden railroads will be on display as part of a larger tour of model railroads in north and central Orange County, CA, on May 12.

Dave Sheegog’s Castle Peak & Thunder Railroad – Inspiration for garden railroads come from many sources. For this one, it’s Disneyland. The railroad is situated in a backyard of roughly 62’x 45’. The raised layout features a 200 foot mainline loop, a 100 foot reversing loop and 3 point-to-point lines. There is extensive cast-in-place concrete rockwork, waterfalls, a grand mural with a fiber optic star field and a miniature “Fantasmic” fountain display. 45 of Disney’s 50 animated classic films as well as 11 of Pixar’s 12 films are depicted on the layout.
There are eight primary structures on this layout, each utilizing a different construction technique. There is: 1) the Dwarf’s Cottage (wood, plaster and thatch roof); 2) Sleeping Beauty Castle (Plywood, PVC, wood turnings and cast resin veneer); 3) Big Thunder Depot (glued redwood slats); 4) Jabba’s Palace (turned laminated wood); 5) Main Street Station (laser cut acrylic); 6) the Temple of Doom (solid cast resin); 7) Belle’s Village (plywood, lead and Magic-Sculpt resin) and 8) Rapunzel’s Tower (Magic-Sculpt resin and laser-cut wood). Coming soon will be 6 structures in the Big Thunder Boom Town which with be routed polyurethane precision board. 
The Disneyland locomotives and rolling stock are amongst the most recognizable in the world and yet accurate models are not commercially available. The five engines that run on the mainline of the CP&TRR are scratch built replicas of the five engines of the Disneyland Railroad. The layout also features replicas of the Casey Junior Circus Train and the Big Thunder Railroad engine #4. 
Walt Disney said that Disneyland would never be complete as long as there was imagination left in the world and the same could be said of this project. 
Website: http://cptrr.com/

Todd & Linda Brody’s Tortoise & Lizard Bash Railroad – The landscape covers about 1,200 square feet with about 600 feet of track and six bridges, including a 14-foot long trestle. Using simple track power, the railroad can run itself fully automated with up to seven trains that slow and/or wait for each other as necessary to avoid collisions at crossing points.
The layout is built around two volcanic areas that spew into various lakes through waterfalls. The volcanoes also result in geothermal activity, and the Chameleon Caverns hot springs area lets the towns’ folk “take the waters” for both health and recreational activities. All vegetation is real and to scale. The entire layout is detailed with dozens of structures, over 300 people and animals, cars, motorcycles, etc. all at a scale of ½ inch per foot.
The major urban area is Tortoise Town and all structures are named for their reptilian counterparts. The “Lounge Lizards” jazz band is featured entertainment in the town circle. Brody's B&B (Booze and Babes) includes a “red light” district and is next to the Bear Whiz Beer Brewery and the hot air balloon launch facilities. Two farm/ranches operate in the area as well as a feed and grain facility for the chickens, cows, sheep, and horses. An active gold mine is continually conducting blasting. An aerial tramway takes passengers out to the island to view the falls and for horseback ridding at the nearby stables. Additionally, the Bear Whiz Beer Icing Facility is now in full operation. Finally, the first ever “Low Rider” Train, complete with dancing car, will make an appearance as the loco cholos try to hoist their beer on the townsfolk.
Here is more information about the layout tour:

Model Railroads of Southern California’s thirty-first layout tour takes place Saturday, May 12. This will be a self-guided tour of ten layouts at nine locations in central and north Orange County. Two layouts are appearing for the first time on the group’s tour program. By scale there will be three HO scale layouts, one HOn3 layout, two layouts in O standard, one On3, one On30 and two garden railroads. This is a free event and you may bring relatives and friends.

All The Layouts:
Todd & Linda Brody	(G)
11:00 to 5:00
10232 Overhill Drive, Santa Ana
+++
Terry Fearn (	HOn3)
1:00 to 5:00
7589 Calle Durango, Anaheim
+++
Bob Grech (HO)
10:00 to 5:00
17302 Elm Street, Fountain Valley
+++
Bruce Hendrick (HO)
10:00 to 1:00
605 Buttonwood Drive, Brea
+++
Dennis Ivison (On30)
10:00 to 4:00
9962 Lenore Drive, Garden Grove
+++
Frederick Kingdon (HO &O)
12:00 to 4:00
1608 Beechwood Ave., Fullerton
+++
Randy Scott (On3)
9:00 to 3:00
7908 E. Horseshoe Trail, Orange
All guests must enter at Chapman Ave.
entrance. Use call box.
+++
Dave Sheegog (G)
2:00 to 5:00
968 S. Ladan Lane, Anaheim
+++
Tommy Thomas (O, On3)
11:00 to 5:00
1232 Glenaire Drive, Santa Ana

PARKING INSTRUCTIONS & ACCESS DIRECTIONS ONCE YOU ARRIVE AT THE LOCATION:
Terry Fearn & Dave Sheegog – Construction on 91 Freeway may affect access at Imperial Highway and Weir Canyon on/off ramps.
Randy Scott – Gated community. All guests must enter at the Chapman Avenue entrance, just west of Newport Ave. (Note: If you use your navigation system, it will lead you to the wrong entrance!) There is a call box on the left. Scroll through the directory until you see "Scott, R." and then push CALL. Randy will buzz you in. 

Persons taking this tour assume all risks and liability for their personal safety. Although I am the Moderator of this group, I am not responsible for personal loss or injury to those taking this tour.

Be sure to check the Model Railroads of Southern California website the day before the tour to see if any changes to the schedule or layout lineup have occurred.If you cannot make this tour, more free layout tours are scheduled including west Orange County on May 19, two San Diego County tours on July 14 and August 11 and tours in the Central Coast and Ventura-Santa Barbara-Northwest L.A. County this fall. A Kern County tour is schedule for March 2013.

Bob Chaparro
Moderator
Model Railroads of Southern California
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Model_Railroads_Of_Southern_California/


----------

